# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Tabularna izjava

## ana.m

Dakle trebam otići do bilježnika s već pripremljenom tabulranom izjavom...Ništa mi konkretno nisu rekli kako ta izjava treba izgledati, osim što znam da treba pisati da smo prodavatelja isplatili u cijelosti. Dakle, ima li netko tko zna da mi pomogne, bar da mi kaže otprilike kako ta izjava izgleda, što od podataka mene i prodavatelja mora sadržavati? 
Guglala sam primjerak po netu, ali nisam našla. 

Hvala!

----------


## andiko

ma daj... ja sam našla na netu prije nekog vremena i isto sama napisala i prošlo,.... ajd idem potražit..

----------


## ana.m

Meni sve neke bedastoće izbacilo ili ja ne znam tražiti...

----------


## andiko

http://www.napravi-sam.com/CMS/0091/...aspx?EID=13304

Evo, ovo mi lijepo izgleda... a mogu ti ja svoju skenirat kad dođem doma...

----------


## ana.m

*IZJAVA*
*Kojom ____________, JMBG _____________, na adresi ________________________kao prodavatelj nekretnine koja se nalazi u zgradi na adresi ________________broj _ u ________, koja je sagrađena na kat. čest. br. ________ kat. općine _________i to stan koji se sastoji od __________________i ostalih prostorija ukupne površine ______ čm i sve upisano u Općinskom sudu u ___________na zemljišno-knjižnom odjelu broj pod ul. _____/ zk.ul. ____, a uključuje i suvlasnički dio zemljišta i zajedničkih dijelova i uređaja zgrade povezanih stvarnim pravima s vlasništvom posebnog dijela nekretnine temeljem čl. 68 i 370 st. 4. Zakona o vlasništvu i drugim stvarnim pravima izjavljuje kako nema više nikakvih potraživanja od strane kupca:_____________, JMBG ______________, na adresi ________________ i da je za prodanu nekretninu isplaćen u cijelosti i to ______________EUR (slovima: __________)* 
*u kunskoj protuvrijednosti kako je to i ugovoreno Ugovorom o kupoprodaji nekretnine od dana__.0__.2005.god.*
*Na osnovu ove izjave prodavatelj dopušta da se u zemljišnim knjigama koje se vode kod Općinskog suda u _________________, kao i u drugim javnim knjigama, bez ikakvog daljnjeg pitanja ili odobrenja prodavatelja upiše pravo vlasništva na gore navedeni stan na ime i za korist kupca.*
*Ova izjava je napravljena u 6 (šesti) primjerka od kojih 1 (jedan) pripada prodavatelju, 4 (četiri) kupcima a 1 (jedan) primjerak ostaje kod javnog bilježnika.*
*U Zagrebu, ___.0__.2005.god.*
*Pero Perić* 
*___________________________*
Evo ja našla ovo

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ana* ovo gore je dobra tabularna, to sigurno prolazi u zemljišnim knjigama. Jedino jedna promjena - bilježnik ovjerava  2 kopije, a ostalo ti načini ovjereni preslik. Više ne ovjeravaju veći broj originalnih dokumenata.

----------


## slavonka2

OPĆINSKI GRAĐANSKI SUD ZAGREB
ZEMLJIŠNO-KNJIŽNI ODJEL
Ul.___________________
10000 Zagreb
 Zagreb,___________________

                                                             T A B U L A R N A   I Z J A V A
 kojom “ALTUS”d.d. Zagreb, _________ zastupan po direktoru Ivanu  Vidiću, dipl.ing. dozvoljava da se u zemljišnim knjigama koje se vode  kod Općinskog suda u Zagrebu, kao i u drugim javnim knjigama, bez svake  daljnje suglasnosti upiše pravo vlasništva na stanu u Zagrebu,  ___________, koji nosi oznaku: stan br.2, III.kat, u stubištu broj  1, ukupne površine 61,50 m2, i sastoji se od dvije sobe, kuhinje,  predsoblja, kupaone, WC-a i lođe, a nalazi se u stambenom objektu  izgrađenom na kčbr. 658/12 k.o. ________ na ime i u korist:
                                                            MARKO RALIĆ
                                          iz Zagreba, _____________
 koji je stan imenovani kupio od “ALTUS”d.d. Zagreb,_________ kupoprodajnim ugovorom br.________ od ______ godine. Ovjerenog kod javnog bilježnika -------- pod OV-12310/2011 brojem.



                                                                                “ALTUS”d.d. Zagreb
                                                                                        Direktor:


Javnom bilježniku nosiš dva primjera potpisana i ako je pravna osoba mora biti žig. Bilježnik ovjerava oba primjera a jedan zadržava sebi, nakon toga pravi ovjerene preslike u količini koju vi želite, ali imate JEDAN original. Osoba koja daje izjavu mora ići kod bilježnika sa valjanom osobnom iskaznicom ili putovnicom, jer se ona mora potpisati u knjigu. Eto.

Za tabularnu..., neki napišu šturo - dvije rečenice skoro i ok, po meni što više podataka, to bolje. Nek se u detalje zna o kojoj se nekretnini radi, jer od viška informacija na papiru problema nema, ali ako ne napišete sve - onda može biti problem, ne daj Bože. Ako postoji ugovor jako puno podataka se može s njega prepisati jer on u cijelosti opisuje nekretninu (barem bi trebao)

----------

